# Can a goat start/stop labor? Madeline



## NyGoatMom

First let me give you the basics...
Saanen doe 3 years old, 2nd freshening...completely textbook kidding last year with twin 13 lb bucks. Appetite good, peeing,pooping good.

1. No goo/discharge as of yet
2. No attempts to push
3. No sign of serious distress, only uncomfortable-ness for off and on all day today(looked like contractions with tail flagging and some concentration) little bit of pawing...not much
4. Udder full-NOT STRUTTED
5. Earlier had what i think was a bubble starting to protrude but after I "went in" with 2 fingers it has not been back??
6. When I went in, I do not know what I felt but I can tell you I was full finger depth in. There were what *could have been* little hoof tips at my finger tip...but don't swear by it.
7. Now she is eating and has been off and on all day...acts like she's having contractions for a while, then not??

I can call a vet if need be but she is not in distress....at all....just contraction like behavior then not??

If you'd like to see her behavior for yourself here is a link to my barn cam...

http://ustre.am/1vmUY

Thanks for any help...she may be still completely normal and be fine....I'm just nervous partly because I lost trips this year....


----------



## NyGoatMom

At present she is not doing much..chewing cud and looking uncomfortable...saw kid movement a minute ago..way down by her hip bone...
Hardest part is not knowing what I was feeling when I went in...I mean if she's dilated she should be pushing right?Or at least have discharge of some sort? I got two fingers all the way in and there seemed to be space and I thought I felt little hoof tips?? Ugh...not sure...


----------



## billiejw89

Hope everything is ok. Maybe you could go back in and make sure it was or was not hoof tips.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks for responding...problem is I don't know what I'm feeling


----------



## billiejw89

yeah I've never had to go in so I'm not much help there lol She sure is cute! what day is she on?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Not sure...she was with the buck starting 21 1/2 weeks ago...thanks, she is one of my favorites


----------



## goathiker

I had a young doe who carried a kid right in her tail head for a couple days before she gave birth. As long as her water hasn't broken, the kids aren't in danger yet. She may be partially dilated and just not ready to get down to business. A doe in active labor should have started contractions as soon as you went in trying to push you back out. The passage to the uterus goes in a little way and then down.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think I felt right to the part where it starts to go down....so how long should I wait before worrying?


----------



## nicolemackenzie

They can hold off if stressed but not indefinitely.

If it was a hoof and she's been having off and on contractions I'd worry maybe kid is malpositioned and not triggering good contractions.

Can you feel ligs?

I'd wash up and go back in. The vagina wall is soft with folds. The cervix is back a bit. If you go in and feel something hard and hoof like she may need help positioning. Good presentation is two feet with the nose on top. 

They can be breech ( butt first ), you could have a foot back, or a head twisted back.

Always be gentle and slow. If you find only one leg back slowly feel back further and see if you can feel an elbow on the side of the missing leg and pull it forward gently.

If you have feet but no head you may have to gently push the kid backwards and then try to pull the head forward.

If you are not comfortable doing this at least check again to see if you feel a foot. If you do get her to a vet, get a vet, or get an experienced friend.

If you don't feel a foot she may just be in early stages of labor.


----------



## melbah1

I can't get the barn cam to work on my computer. Someone else might have different experience than me, but i have never had a bubble start to come out without the doe doing some pushing first. I have had does with so much pressure on the cervix that when they are laying down, under their tail is distended and even a bit open. That can be before labor starts.

Could you describe a bit more what you saw?

I havent gone in until after 30 minutes of the doe pushing.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Looking at the video she looks like she's having contractions. But like you said she doesn't look distressed. She is even nibbling some hay. I'd expect kids very soon. Watch her close and if she's pushing for over 30 minutes she needs help.


----------



## goathiker

Okay, I'm watching her. She's not in any danger at all yet. I think she will kid very soon but, she's not ready yet.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks for your help guys, I think I see a white plug starting to come out...just at the tip of her vulva, so I think I'm going to wait a bit since she is acting perfectly fine and I have seen kid movement. 
The lighting isn't great in here I may have just pushed in a prolapse? When i went in if I had to guess, I'd say I felt two hooves right next to each other..I couldn't possible get more than 2 fingers inside without ripping her vulva opening...it was challenging enough getting 2 in...
Don't know why the cam won't work for you


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Okay, I'm watching her. She's not in any danger at all yet. I think she will kid very soon but, she's not ready yet.


Thanks Jill! I'm a wreck with losing the trips and no sleep all week...


----------



## NyGoatMom

nicolemackenzie said:


> Looking at the video she looks like she's having contractions. But like you said she doesn't look distressed. She is even nibbling some hay. I'd expect kids very soon. Watch her close and if she's pushing for over 30 minutes she needs help.


Thanks! I'm going to try and not intervene if possible but I am sitting right outside her pen.


----------



## goathiker

Thought I saw one push still watching... She laying down hind foot out in classic position.


----------



## goathiker

And up again :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Exactly! lol...she's killing me!! Did you see her run and jump on the gate for some alfalfa pellets?


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Hehe I need to go to bed but hooked to the barn cam. She's looking good. 

She's huge! Must have more big kids in there. Or trips.


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...I know what you mean...I love watching barn cams


----------



## nicolemackenzie

A watched pot....

She'll probably kid when you take a coffee/restroom break


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...was gonna say...don't stay up waiting...she's been killing me all week :lol:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Haha. I think she'll get them out sometime tonight but probably a few more hours... 

Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks, me too...I'll be leaving the cam on for kidding...


----------



## margaret

Hope she goes soon for you!!
I hate it when mine do this:hair:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Me too!! Drives me crazy!! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

She'll probably kid during a commercial :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...too funny! I'm betting she holds out til morning...just so I get no sleep


----------



## goatblessings

AGHHH - I thought all my kidding nerves were over - I just want to sit with her til she kids!!!!!! Good luck - she is so pretty!


----------



## goathiker

She licked her belly :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

goatblessings said:


> AGHHH - I thought all my kidding nerves were over - I just want to sit with her til she kids!!!!!! Good luck - she is so pretty!


Hahaha! Sorry! Thanks...she came a long way, this doe

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/very-disappointed-my-doeling-152954/


----------



## NyGoatMom

She is starting to lose her plug...so there's a start!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is the one I saw on the milk stand today? The good soap maker?? Come on Madeline! We're all waiting!


----------



## Olliehaven

Crap now I gotta go make popcorn..... lol I hope she kids soon for you! Super cute doe.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, that's her! lol..I'll take mine with extra butter!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How's she doing?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She looked huge on the stand! Ready to pop!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Did you see my barn cam link? She's grunting and that's it for now...really uncomfortable but no pushing


----------



## billiejw89

She looks close!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hope so...I'm tired of waiting! She lays down,grunts cause she can't breathe...gets back up and eats some more. No more plug or goo yet :/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> Did you see my barn cam link? She's grunting and that's it for now...really uncomfortable but no pushing


No, I didn't but I don't have enough service to watch videos..


----------



## billiejw89

It looks like she's getting some good contractions.


----------



## goathiker

She's doing this :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

You think so? I feel like she's just fat lol...and wants to keep me up :lol:

Nice screen shot Jill...how long you think?


----------



## NyGoatMom

and lots of this...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg she's huge! Thanx guys for helping me participate!


----------



## NyGoatMom

np...lol...she is huge.Anyone know what the odds are for trips in saanens?


----------



## billiejw89

well now she looks content eating...:shrug: lol
I hope she goes soon for you, they can drive you absolutely crazy sometimes! My Fancy did that to me for 6 days! I think your doe is definitely close though.


----------



## goathiker

I haven't seen anything definite yet, she sure has lost her tail though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...I told you! She is so hard to tell...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here's a doe of mine from last year...eating and pushing at the same time! For real...


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> I haven't seen anything definite yet, she sure has lost her tail though.


I'm thinking by tomorrow afternoon at the latest?


----------



## NyGoatMom

This is my view right now :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here's a short video


----------



## goathiker

That would be a good guess. Saanens do have triplets quite often, they are big roomy does.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome...for both things! I'd be happy to have them by tomorrow...and trips would be ok but I'd rather have twins or quads...


----------



## melbah1

NyGoatMom said:


> Here's a doe of mine from last year...eating and pushing at the same time! For real...


That's amazing!


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## NyGoatMom

I finally came in the house...my son will check her hourly for a couple hours so I can nap...it's 1:44 here :ZZZ:


----------



## NyGoatMom

melbah1 said:


> That's amazing!


Ikr? Crazy!


----------



## goathiker

I'll knock really loud on my computer if she does anything :lol:
I have to feed babies in an hour and a half.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha! Sounds good!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol way to be a pal Jill!


----------



## NyGoatMom

5:25 am...back in the barn watching her....her breathing is pretty rapid. It's rainy and nasty muddy out. At least it's not cold and snowy!


----------



## NyGoatMom

and yet, she's still eating :/


----------



## NyGoatMom

Boy her breathing is fast.......not like contractions and then stops...it's constant.


----------



## margaret

How is she now?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Lol. This is so funny. It's like everyone is a sports commentator. 
There's a push, or was it a stretch, foul play, lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Still the same...had my momchecking her every 1/2 hour for 2 hours so I could sleep...If this doe doesn't go today I'm gonna cry!


----------



## goatblessings

I was going to go get feed today. Now I can't opcorn:


----------



## NyGoatMom

But if you go get feed...she'll kid :lol:


----------



## billiejw89

Between your video feed, and my 1st serama eggs pipping in the incubator...I'm not getting ANYTHING done this morning!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Glad I fell asleep.


----------



## NyGoatMom

billiejw89 said:


> Between your video feed, and my 1st serama eggs pipping in the incubator...I'm not getting ANYTHING done this morning!


hahahaha!! I know how exciting it is to watch chicks hatch too!


----------



## toth boer goats

She is driving everyone :hair::crazy::butting: 
Come on girl, you have a big audience here waiting on you, LOL ;-):laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha...I know! I have never seen so many "signs" but yet, no action!! Right now she's grunting with every breath and her breathing has slowed back down from the super fast earlier...


----------



## NyGoatMom

She is truly throwing doe code this year


----------



## nicolemackenzie

NyGoatMom said:


> She is truly throwing doe code this year


She is! I could have sworn she was well on her way last night


----------



## GoatCrazy01

My doe who is on day 143 keeps making me think she is in labor.. she keeps getting up laying down, getting up, laying down, etc. and last night she was pawing, had mucus, pushing her head against the fence, etc. and I was sure it would be last night! She is not as crazy now but still restless- and now (different from last night) her ligaments are loose.  Good luck and now I will be watching your doe!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know Nicole...she is a hard one to guess....she is sleeping right now so I hope she's gearing up.

Good luck GoatCrazy!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Her udder is still not strutted...starting to think she'll make me wait a few more days :/ I'll be so happy to see goo!! It has been 22 weeks since she was put in with the buck.


----------



## billiejw89

NyGoatMom said:


> Her udder is still not strutted...starting to think she'll make me wait a few more days :/ I'll be so happy to see goo!! It has been 22 weeks since she was put in with the buck.


None of my girls had pre kidding goo this year. I don't know if that's abnormal or not. They just started pushing, there was a gush and the bubble started to come out with kid inside.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh I know the feeling, some of mine did that, I checked them and then decided to go out 2 hours later. No pre labor hints and there was a kid on the ground and one being born. They have that doe code of honor to drives us loopy. :wink:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Soooo....who's sick of watching her eat? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Late last night was funny, she'd lay down and have 2 or 3 mild contractions, switch position, paw a few times, lay back down... And throw her head up jump to her feet and start sorting her bedding again while someone checked on her :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know!! She's so rotten this year!!


----------



## billiejw89

I'm so sorry she hasn't kidded yet!!!!!!! I thought for sure I'd get home to see a birth announcement!


----------



## goatblessings

I ran out of popcorn!!!!:razz: she is going to be one famous doe!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm sorry bout the popcorn :lol: 

I'm so frustrated! I hate having her stuck in that stall for so long...been over a week now!She doesn't seem to mind though, free access to feed uncontested :lol:

Beginning to doubt my ability to detect early labor signs....but again, Jill saw some contractions too?? Anyway, back to the original question of the thread...I'm pretty sure they CAN start and stop...maybe like Braxton Hicks in people?


----------



## NyGoatMom

billiejw89 said:


> I'm so sorry she hasn't kidded yet!!!!!!! I thought for sure I'd get home to see a birth announcement!


You forgot to tell her you were leaving, didn't you?? :lol:


----------



## billiejw89

NyGoatMom said:


> You forgot to tell her you were leaving, didn't you?? :lol:


oops! That would have done the trick I'm sure!


----------



## goathiker

Goats do have false labor, I've seen it before. I tend to camp out in the barn during kidding season :lol:


----------



## billiejw89

Yeah thank goodness I only had 1 of those kinda girls this year. It was so terrible! Every day I'd tell my husband, oh she looks so close! definitely today! She looks like she's having contractions, she's pawing, she's not eating, and then she would be fine. Go back to munching her hay and hanging out with the herd and make a fool out of me. My whole family was starting to think I was cuckoo! Even my 4 year old was doubting me! ugggh I was so happy to finally see those babies!


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Goats do have false labor, I've seen it before. I tend to camp out in the barn during kidding season :lol:


Well, here's the truth of it...I have had someone (either myself, one of my kids or my mom) checking her hourly for the last week round the clock when I am not sitting with her. In the last two nights we have been checking her every 30 minutes. In the past week and a half I have been to my local post office (ten minutes away from the house) and to the next town over for a Cumby's coffee...maybe an hour or sther than that, I have been home. My daughter has done my markets, my mom has driven them all (three teens)to work and back and I have missed 1 appt and 2 of my religeous meetings along with a special gathering....and still....she taunts me :lol:

I have calculated from when Daisy kidded as being 20 weeks from being in with the buck.(Thats saying Daisy got bred day one and kidded day 150) Madeline has one more week before it's 23 weeks in with the buck..soooo...I figure she really can't hold out too much longer, given her squishy tail, her 3/4 full bag, her pooch, and her belly....


----------



## NyGoatMom

billiejw89 said:


> Yeah thank goodness I only had 1 of those kinda girls this year. It was so terrible! Every day I'd tell my husband, oh she looks so close! definitely today! She looks like she's having contractions, she's pawing, she's not eating, and then she would be fine. Go back to munching her hay and hanging out with the herd and make a fool out of me. My whole family was starting to think I was cuckoo! Even my 4 year old was doubting me! ugggh I was so happy to finally see those babies!


When I told my DH for the third time her bag was a little more full...he laughed at me :lol: No one understands that she is showing signs of being ready but is just not doing it and I am not nuts!


----------



## billiejw89

NyGoatMom said:


> When I told my DH for the third time her bag was a little more full...he laughed at me :lol: No one understands that she is showing signs of being ready but is just not doing it and I am not nuts!


Yes! At least we have all these wonderful people on TGS that truly understand!


----------



## goathiker

There is a theory that owning goats is the definition of nuts :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Touche Jill :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Question is...is it _before_ we own goats....or _after_?? lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

billiejw89 said:


> Yes! At least we have all these wonderful people on TGS that truly understand!


I am so grateful....so very grateful to have TGS!


----------



## billiejw89

goathiker said:


> There is a theory that owning goats is the definition of nuts :lol:


They sure make me question my sanity sometimes! :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Started a chat room on her stream if anyone is interested.


----------



## lilaalil

I should go to bed (it's 11pm where I am), but this is strangely fascinating. Every time she gets up, I'm like, "ok, this is it, going to see my first goat birth, live!" And then she scratches her head with her foot and lies down again. Sheesh, not looking forward to my own goats doing this.


----------



## margaret

NyGoatMom said:


> When I told my DH for the third time her bag was a little more full...he laughed at me :lol: No one understands that she is showing signs of being ready but is just not doing it and I am not nuts!


My family laughs at me too!! Sometimes they look so close and then do nothing!! For days:hair:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

My husband just smiles and nods


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I had a dream I helped deliver 4 kids for you. Lol. My brain took some liberties with colors. Brown and white Oreo, a mostly black one, and one looked togg like. One was tiny and fit in my hand the others were normal sized. Hehe.

She's looking more loose this morning... I predict she goes sometime this month. Any storms coming?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha...I feel bad invading other peoples mental health! :lol: I wish your dream were true...I'll probably get white bucklings for all my troubles...lol


----------



## GoatCrazy01

My doe keeps making me think she is going too! She seems to start/stop labor.. between our family someone is checking on her at least every 1/2 hour around the clock. She has been pawing, pushing her head against the fence, discharge, etc. on and off for like 2 days but no kids yet! She's driving me in sane! Lol!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Wha kind of buck was Madeline bred to?


----------



## NyGoatMom

lilaalil said:


> I should go to bed (it's 11pm where I am), but this is strangely fascinating. Every time she gets up, I'm like, "ok, this is it, going to see my first goat birth, live!" And then she scratches her head with her foot and lies down again. Sheesh, not looking forward to my own goats doing this.


Oh yes, it's so much more fun when it's your own :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

margaret said:


> My family laughs at me too!! Sometimes they look so close and then do nothing!! For days:hair:


Well, here's why I have her in there, and I know you guys will get it, just my family doesn't. First off, I had all the does put with bucks the same day. My first doe kidded on March 31st. My second doe kidded on April 4th....Madeline's bag has been full (not strutted) for over a week, her ligs feel very soft if not gone, she has had a few contractions!!!, and her side has sunken down (could go more possibly)....so anyway, with all that, I'm assuming she should go soon!
She's just hanging in there forever! I don't dare take her out at this point because I lost my first does triplets this year because she kidded in the goat pen and I think they got trampled. And her bag was not even as big as Madelines!


----------



## NyGoatMom

nicolemackenzie said:


> Wha kind of buck was Madeline bred to?


She was bred to my Sable buck Alex.This pic is from last fall before his scurs came off..


----------



## NyGoatMom

GoatCrazy01 said:


> My doe keeps making me think she is going too! She seems to start/stop labor.. between our family someone is checking on her at least every 1/2 hour around the clock. She has been pawing, pushing her head against the fence, discharge, etc. on and off for like 2 days but no kids yet! She's driving me in sane! Lol!


If she had discharge, I'd be certifiable :lol:


----------



## jaimn

Ugh, finally gave in and added the webcam to my favorites bar! Poor mama looks soo uncomfortable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

NyGoatMom said:


> She was bred to my Sable buck Alex.This pic is from last fall before his scurs came off..


Handsome fella. So you could get something other than white.

One was a doe in my dream.

I'm guessing twins or triplets, one doe.
One all black and one all white.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yikes, those are some crazy scurs! I thought my buck had crazy scurs!
And I also thought my doe knew the doe code! Good grief! Madeline has whole of TGS under her hoof. :crazy::lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...glad I have friends who will torture themselves right along with me :lol:

Yes, his scurs were bad...we just got them off and he has 3 inch flat topped horn "buds" for now...I'm sure they'll keep growing!

Boy I'd love to get one black doe from her! But last year she gave me twin white bucklings, so I imagine they'll be white , but as long as everyone is healthy I'm good.

Madeline created the doe code apparently :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Hey, now we know who the author is! :lol: Yep, my buck's scours grow back every time. It's about time to band them again. Ugh. I would just let them grow, but they curl into his head of I don't remove them. :sigh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Yep, it's Miss Madeline!

His only the one grows funky but he is a head banger so they are destructive too. I'll see how they grow back out after this and decide whether or not to do it again.We burned the top last time...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, how'd you keep his head still while burning them?


----------



## NyGoatMom

We built a stronger milk stand and he gets put in that for any work he needs...I hold while DH burns.


----------



## goathiker

She's so far under her hay net all I can see is the tip of her ear :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....so what's the verdict Jill? Another week of no sleep?


----------



## TeyluFarm

So I've been lurking watching your thread and your barn cam hoping to see her give birth and my husband thinks I'm nuts  hopefully she gives birth soon and stops making us crazy


----------



## goathiker

Maybe not, the kids have dropped some, she's much more comfortable, and I haven't seen much movement from the kids today.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, me either. I saw the kids moving way down low...was it yesterday? Days are blending...lol...but thanks for watching her!


----------



## NyGoatMom

TeyluFarm said:


> So I've been lurking watching your thread and your barn cam hoping to see her give birth and my husband thinks I'm nuts  hopefully she gives birth soon and stops making us crazy


hahaha! I'm glad you're enjoying the "non" show :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here's a pic of her pooch when she's laying down..thank goodness for zoom!


----------



## goathiker

That must be delicious bedding you're feeding her :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...it's actually hay my DH got by mistake. Our usual hay is in the net...the stuff on the floor is what I'd call "crap" hay :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Seeing kid movement now....jiggled her bag :lol: and her rumen looks like it's alive rolling around. Hope she goes soon...this is killing me :hair:


----------



## NyGoatMom

She seems very uncomfortable when laying down but then gets up and eats like nothing is going on...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, she'll probably kid tomorrow. I have to go to town for the day :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

She seems to be pushing at times...but not real hard


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's either that or she's really uncomfortable and shifting weight


----------



## goathiker

Wow, her ligs are gone...


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know! and she's eating now....argh!!! I'm gonna go crazy! I can wrap my fingers around her tail head no problem. And still...her bag is not hard full


----------



## NyGoatMom

here's her ligs...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow so shiny! She still has control of that tail


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know...it's crazy....watch her wait another week :mecry: Good thing I have a laptop and can watch shows in here lol..


----------



## jaimn

It looks like she knows there is a camera there. 
For us, we started packing the truck where the goats could see, talking about how great our long-weekend-starting-Tuesday (grocery store!) would be.... no biters.... the girls didn't believe us, just laughed... we could hear it on the baby monitor....  Oh the code! I did get a lot of relief just watching others go through it....


----------



## NyGoatMom

:ROFL: I love that one...hadn't seen it in a while :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats

I love that, HeHe.  :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That one black doe is HUUUUGE!!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

What black one?


----------



## jaimn

Dare I say it, Madeline has her head in the corner and breathing heavy?? 

Nevermind, eating!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

She did this heavy breathing the other night too...argh!!! Still hoping to see a strutted udder soon...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had the video working while I was at work but it wouldn't let me comment


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry, I am new to the site so I don't know why...maybe you have to sign in?


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh. That video. 
I'm up way past my bedtime. 
Headlamp hung on the door. 
Overalls clean and ready to grab. 
Kidding kit ready.
Worried about M-I-L's cat who we are cat sitting. She's ill. Do I need to make a vet run? Will Annie kid while we're gone?
S'posed to go on a big 3 generation shopping trip out of town tomorrow. Will the cat feel better? Will the goat kid?
If I go to sleep, will I miss the call...

MaaaaaaamammamaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAA!

Am I babbling yet?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Haha! yes, so three more days...unless there's an impending storm


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm really getting wiped out too...been doing this for 2 weeks hourly all night and some nights staying up all night and still others checking every 30 minutes because of her behavior. :ZZZ:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Video of Madeline tonight...she can hardly breathe poor girl..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here's how her pooch is looking..
I hope it's today!


----------



## sassykat6181

Wow, they're taking up all the room in there. Have you taken her out of the pen for walks or anything? She needs exercise to get them in place


----------



## NyGoatMom

yes, brief excursions...lol...she's not real motivated to move too much haha


----------



## Olliehaven

Looks like we are in labor!?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think so!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Went in with her to help calm her but I think she lost focus..lol


----------



## goathiker

I'm glad she waited, all I have to do is feed babies and put the girls out today :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

The shows on! haven't had goo yet ....still no serious pushing


----------



## melbah1

Ugh, still can't get the video to work. Hope it's going well.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry! It's slow going but she is concentrating more with me outside the pen


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

She's pushing!! :dancedgi:


----------



## goathiker

Hmm interesting, didn't know I'd get long distance sympathy contractions :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Contractions are harder and closer now...


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's ok Jill, I kept holding my breath when she did last night :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! I'm going to miss it! Going into surgery now... She looks close!


----------



## SalteyLove

Alex is very handsome! Watching Madeline on the video now - she is breathing SO fast! Have you given her any calcium drench just in case? I'm being an over-reactor probably but sometimes fast breathing is the beginning of ketosis/toxemia.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have been giving her tums 5-7 daily for a week and upped her alfalfa pellets too...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Katey! Alex is gorgeous!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I had some low calcium issues with the other two this year so I have Calcium Gluconate 23 on hand too if needed


----------



## SalteyLove

Didn't mean to be overbearing... I just saw it in one of my does on birthing day too! I know you know what you are doing! Two doses of calcium drench and the breathing slowed down the next day


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no! I like reminders cause sometimes I forget :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

More head pressing, still no goo and no serious pushing


----------



## NyGoatMom

How long is typical for them to dilate? Getting nervous...lol...I have been watching her for 2 weeks straight and sleep deprived.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

This is so cool!! I'm totally going to be glued to my phone watching now... Sorry kids, mom's watching this goat sleep. Lol!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Move the camera! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's really playing it up!! Better have trip does in there!!!!! :kidred:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

We have a bubble!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My coworker is laughing at me as I eat my burrito and watch her push! :lol:


----------



## margaret

Darn, I missed it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad she waiter for me to get out of surgery


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe she has another for you Margaret?


----------



## MylieD

I missed it too. Saw on here that she was pushing and was too late by the time the video loaded. But hey, quick births like that are awesome!


----------



## margaret

Lol, I keep hoping she pops out another one, just so I can see it:lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

She seems to be getting restless, but maybe I'm just seeing things :lol:


----------



## Olliehaven

I was in a meeting at work! I missed it. Last I saw we had slight contractions! I hope she has another one in there for you!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Dang, I took the five minute drive home and missed it!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Well, there's another bubble!!!


----------



## margaret

Yay! Looks like she has another one!!


----------



## margaret

Bet this one will be white.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You were right!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Yay!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder if they are all girls!!!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

They're beautiful and enormous!!!


----------



## margaret

I know Too bad it was a buck!


----------



## margaret

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I wonder if they are all girls!!!!


It was 2 bucks one doe.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Is the doe the small black?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Where did you get that choice bit of info?!?!


----------



## margaret

Lol, Stephanie set up a chat room on the barn cam.


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

I missed the first 2, but I got to see the 3rd one's birth!:stars:
They are so Cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom

The larger black is the doe, the buckling has a couple white spots and the white buckling has horn buds...and he's not very active. Gave him 1/2 cc b complex....a small amount of colostrum and some sel/e gel


----------



## NyGoatMom

But I am so happy I got my black doe!!!!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## GoatCrazy01

YAY! I missed it because my doe is in labor!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on the kids!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pics?!


----------



## NyGoatMom

after food ...lol
i'm starved!


----------



## jaimn

Shopping, of course... missed it. So glad for ya'll though! We are waiting on pictures.... could you save the video too? Thanks for sharing!! arty:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I have a screenshot!! My daughters really enjoyed watching, we got to catch the last birth. Thanks so much for sharing it with us!


----------



## melbah1

I dont don't remember in the thread if you said what she was breed to. That's great to get black out of a Saneen. 

I hope you get some sleep.


----------



## goathiker

She was bred to a Sable.


----------



## melbah1

goathiker said:


> She was bred to a Sable.


Nice! Thank you.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks guys, still waiting on food. Mom dropped placenta and was it big! The white buckling is gaining strength slowly...still not able to get up on his own though. I am assisting his nursing...barn cam is still up so I can keep an eye from the house..


----------



## toth boer goats

That is super good to hear. Congrats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

deerbunnyfarm said:


> I have a screenshot!! My daughters really enjoyed watching, we got to catch the last birth. Thanks so much for sharing it with us!


Yay! They look cute!


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Ohmygosh!!! Yay! I'm so glad she finally went for you!!! arty:

I can't wait to see some close-ups of the new babies!!!!! 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Way to go, Madeline!


----------



## Jessica84

Awww you got 2 blacks YAY!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks guys, pics tomorrow...I am wiped out. DD is going to give the white buckling a bottle in 2 hours so I can have 4 hours to myself!!!
If I can stop watching the cam...so afraid she'll lay on one!


----------



## lilaalil

I was out all day and missed it! Glad she finally had them though. So cute, they are all sleeping now. Mama must be so relieved it's finally over. You must be too!


----------



## goathiker

I got banned from the chat thread :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

What?? You did?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have no idea how Jill...sorry! I will see if I can fix it...


----------



## goathiker

I think I figured it out. My broadband is not great clear out here. It takes some finesse :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well I am now off air....gotta figure that out lol


----------



## goathiker

It's back for me


----------



## NyGoatMom

Got it


----------



## MylieD

How's the white guy doing?


----------



## NyGoatMom

He's up and moving on his own...clumsy and slow yet, but improving!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey guys, Mom seems "off" today...acting like she has still got some contractions going on...she's very subdued...should I do anything besides what I have done? Bcomplex and probiotics? I'll get a temp later on...right now she is resting after a long period of standing.

ETA She had a LOT of placenta...should I still worry about a 4th kid in there? Never "bounced" before...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Pics of the kids  First buckling, my doeling (Abigail) and the last buckling. 7 lbs, 9lbs and 9lbs


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute. I'd offer molasses or electrolyte water too.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Yeah, warm molasses water. Maybe a calcium drench just in case. I imagine she's going to come into a lot of milk.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree

Those babies are so cute. 

So she dropped a lot of afterbirth, was it 1 or 2 of them? 
The contractions, is it when the kids are nursing?


----------



## goathiker

I watched her for several hours last night. She dropped 2 placentas, had the string of pink mucus after the second one, and slept well during the night. 
She had a lot in her womb though and the contractions to close her cervix and shrink things back up are probably a little painful at this point. They tend to be a little stronger when the kids are nursing making her look nervous.


----------



## goatblessings

Very cute babies!! Congrats! Good job for all the girls (you in there) during the birth!arty:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cute kids! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> I watched her for several hours last night. She dropped 2 placentas, had the string of pink mucus after the second one, and slept well during the night.
> She had a lot in her womb though and the contractions to close her cervix and shrink things back up are probably a little painful at this point. They tend to be a little stronger when the kids are nursing making her look nervous.


I wondered if the first one was a whole placenta...guess so. That second one was huge!
Yes, I think she's just a little slow. I'll do the molasses water.

Thanks everyone so much for all the compliments and help! I am more than thrilled with her kids!


----------



## toth boer goats

She sounds OK then.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Funny though, she is not eating her alfalfa...but I had her on Tums before birthing for about 1 1/2 weeks....maybe she doesn't need it?


----------



## toth boer goats

I find sometimes they will not eat alfalfa after they kid, but oat hay for a while, I don't know why.
But giving calcium is wise, get a temp in case as well, give some molasses/karo.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Is there such a thing as too much calcium?


----------



## billiejw89

Those kids sure are cute!


----------



## goathiker

It takes a lot of phosphorus to come into milk so, they balance themselves out after kidding. She will start eating it again soon.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Perfect...I figured she knew better than I did so I didn't panic lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

billiejw89 said:


> Those kids sure are cute!


Aren't they?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, they are adorable. 

Yeah, that is why I feed them what they want, such as oat hay, but also will have a little alfalfa choice as well when they want it again.


----------

